
What Stops Startups Hiring A+ Players - mpweiher
https://medium.dave-bailey.com/what-stops-startups-hiring-a-players-785cfbf6040f
======
adamnemecek
You are concentrating too much on employee skill when s/he comes through the
door and too little on employee education. I can't name a single company that
has good employee education program. Even the word "A+ player" is just such a
cringe fest.

Your invoicing or something startup looking for RoR/elixir/node ninjawizards
isn't interesting to most "a+" employees. Most of them have their own shit
they want to achieve. If they don't, they aren't "a+ players".

I hope this doesn't come across as bitter it's just that this circlejerk
misses so many things.

